# AEP ponds



## FishPrincess

Where are the AEP ponds near Tuscarawas County? I have heard this mentioned a few times but know nothing about it. Any info appreciated!


----------



## REEL GRIP

About 2-3 miles west of Cumberland Ohio. It is now owned by the state.
Called...Appalachia Hills Wildlife Area.
Google Maps, and you will see all the lakes.


----------



## FishPrincess

REEL GRIP said:


> About 2-3 miles west of Cumberland Ohio. It is now owned by the state.
> Called...Appalachia Hills Wildlife Area.
> Google Maps, and you will see all the lakes.


Great! Thanks! I did find quite a few good maps!


----------



## matticito

Is it just called the wilds? Google maps didnt recognize Appalachia hills wildlife area. Closest thing was in virginia.


----------



## Upland

matticito said:


> Is it just called the wilds? Google maps didnt recognize Appalachia hills wildlife area. Closest thing was in virginia.


 The Wilds is a private, non-profit safari park and conservation center that combines cutting-edge conservation science and education programs with hands-on experiences and adventures that include ziplining, horseback riding, fishing and more.


----------



## FishPrincess

Upland said:


> The Wilds is a private, non-profit safari park and conservation center that combines cutting-edge conservation science and education programs with hands-on experiences and adventures that include ziplining, horseback riding, fishing and more.


I searched AEP lakes Ohio I think, AEP recreation ohio


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07

Jesse Owens state park is what it is called now that the state owns it!


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07

Anyone fished down there lately? Wondering how the weeds in the ponds are, and also if there are any of the Cicadas roaming around down there? Thinking if they were around the topwater bite would be off the hook!!! haha


----------



## Bluegillin'

BuckeyeFishin07 said:


> Anyone fished down there lately? Wondering how the weeds in the ponds are, and also if there are any of the Cicadas roaming around down there? Thinking if they were around the topwater bite would be off the hook!!! haha


I have not been down there but in terms of Cicadas, I think this years brood is primarily located in the Southwestern to Central part of the state and not in the SouthEast


----------



## RiparianRanger

Anyone know if the ponds are still frozen or is it possible to wet a line there now?


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07

RiparianRanger said:


> Anyone know if the ponds are still frozen or is it possible to wet a line there now?


Sorry I am 2 hours away, but I would imagine they are still frozen. I have been wrong before though.


----------



## M.Magis

Still frozen and will take a good stretch of warm weather to get to where its fishable.


----------



## RiparianRanger

Bummer. 

Thanks for the report.


----------



## bassmaster1

I drove down and checked them out on Sunday (27th) and the ones I saw were all open. Could only get to a few since the gates were still closed. I might have to get my kayak out for next weekend and give it a go


----------



## WalleyeWalt




----------



## REEL GRIP

WalleyeWalt said:


> View attachment 484034


NICE!


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07

Looks about time to break out the waders and float tube soon!!!


----------



## Cbuschef

I have Thursday through Sunday off this weekend. Only been to Aep once and didnt have much luck. What would you guys suggest throwing this time of year?


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07

Cbuschef said:


> I have Thursday through Sunday off this weekend. Only been to Aep once and didnt have much luck. What would you guys suggest throwing this time of year?


Soft plastic boot tail swimbait, that is the bait I have caught my largest on and most of the big ones I have caught down there. A soft plastic salamander works great down there also, junebug or South African Special have been my best colors!


----------



## bassmaster1

Got my first bass on topwater of the year yesterday..they’re getting shallow. I haven’t fished the ponds much yet but a frog is my favorite lure. Can’t beat a good topwater bite. She went 19” 3lb 10oz


----------



## joeluvs2fish1975

Tried going early last year & all the gates were locked. The ponds are nice but get a lot of pressure. Jig/minnow always produce crappies there. Caught bass on spinners, big grubs, poppers & t-rigs there. Early a.m. is best


----------



## Snyd

My dad grew up in Cumberland so when I was young we fished the area a lot - He even still has one of the old maps that has ponds on it that the new maps don't. I haven't fished them in several years but I am itching to get back down that way to fish.


----------



## M.Magis

Snyd said:


> My dad grew up in Cumberland so when I was young we fished the area a lot - He even still has one of the old maps that has ponds on it that the new maps don't. I haven't fished them in several years but I am itching to get back down that way to fish.


A lot of those older ponds are long gone. They re-mined in the ‘90s and took out a bunch of good ponds. I’d check Google maps before prospecting for any of those old ponds.


----------

